# Fluke t5-1000



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

jontar said:


> I guess fluke looks at it like, its just a tester not a meter and where do you stop 200a , 400a , 600a etc.


I can't believe Fluke hasn't changed this for all the years a T5 has been out. The tool is designed to measure 1/0 wire, and normal capacity for 1/0 is 125 Amps. So, it can't measure the full range of the wire is was designed to test? Just seems like really bad thinking on someone's part, that I thought would have been changed and upgraded later.

I guess they believe it will mostly get used in panels, and on breakers that won't be carrying more than 20 to 40 Amps, so 100 is all they need. Klein and Ideal also have meters that are designed for 1/0 wire, but their meters go to 200 Amps. Why did they think this through and Fluke did not?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> ...Why did they think this through and Fluke did not?


 I'm also curious what holds back Fluke, but maybe they know what the market will bear:

Klein's meter goes to 200A, and Milwaukees will do 2/0 cable. But both those meters have really cheesy construction, which is why they sell cheap.

Could it be that Fluke knows what folks will pay for a quality meter with a certain amount of functions? I think some of us would pay a fortune for "universal" tester, but maybe there's not enough of that demand.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Klein and Milwaukee both have open jaw meters that will go to 3/0, and 200 Amps. The Klein that goes to 3/0 is different than 2 others they have that are 1/0 only. The Klein CL3000 that is 1/0 is cheap as hell. Both in price, and quality. But the new CL3200 that does 3/0 feels very well built.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The T5 is built for the most basic of needs. I use mine mainly to check the voltage on disconnects, receptacles, lighting panels, temporary panels and splitters. Only once have I needed to check the the current. I don't do much service work or work that needs a good meter so the T5-600 fits my needs just fine.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I would rather have a Fluke T130 or T150 as a basic electrical tester. These are built for Europeans and are at a similar price as the T+Pro-1AC. Except they have an ohmmeter like the t5, and a *phase rotation indicator.*


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Uconduit, the T+ Pro also has an ohm meter and a phase rotation indicator.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Big John said:


> Uconduit, the T+ Pro also has an ohm meter and a phase rotation indicator.


Yep, the T5 testers only read up to 1k ohms. The T+pro reads 10k.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Big John said:


> Uconduit, the T+ Pro also has an ohm meter and a phase rotation indicator.


Oh snap,

 Now I wish I bought the T+pro instead of the t5-1000 for a basic tester.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

The ohm function is so lame.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

ilikepez said:


> The ohm function is so lame.


I guess you don't work on commercial fire alarms?


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I guess you don't work on commercial fire alarms?


I do actually. Its pretty worthless for commercial fire alarms because it can't read over 1000 ohms. I just leave mine at home now.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

ilikepez said:


> I do actually. Its pretty worthless for commercial fire alarms because it can't read over 1000 ohms. I just leave mine at home now.


I thought you were talking about the T+pro. 

I agree the T5 ohms range only goes to 1k, which makes it basically useless. Good for reading continuity but not much else.

However, the T+pro goes to 10k ohms. I use mine for 80% of the fire alarm work I do. It's easier to lug around than a meter and if I drop it off a 10 foot ladder and it breaks, I'm only out $90 instead of $300.


----------

